# morphs or hybrids?



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

hi i have an adult male royal python and i would really like to breed him i was wondering on what pples thoughts were on what can be bred with a royal that would make the most interesting snake im not wanting to do this for profit as i dont think i could ever sell an animal i would be keeping all the babies its jus something im really interested in any advice/comments would be appreciated 
thx guys


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Well i now that there has been a royal python x borneo short-tailed blood python. There has also been royal x angolan python, but you won't ge an angolan for no less the 5k :lol: 
I actuay like the look of the royal x borneo blood 8)


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I think crossing 2 diff species is just wrong...personal opinion, different morphs of same species can be very rewarding tho


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

If your after morphs etc, you could always start with hets etc, or if you wanted visuals in your 1st clutch you could either get a spider or pastel, 1/2 of the clutch would be spiders or pastel and the other 1/2 would be normals  

That is what iam doing, i have a blonde pastel male and am breeding him to normal females


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Their are more than a few things that you could cross to a royal, but as mentioned above the expence can be over the top for some types.

Go with a nice blood, they give good results, and the offspring are good feeders.

another thing, on the subject of hybrids you are going to see many many more hybrid crosses on the market in the comming years, lots of the main line breeders of boas , pythons , colubrids are hybridizing more and more, you know hybridizing was being done many years back by quite a few scientists and the likes of Bechtel with colubrids, and alot of the crazy morphs in corns today are more than likely the results of years of hybridizing then back breeding to gain the pure type corn look.the trouble is people dont like to wake up and smell the genetics.

Anyhow your more likely to find that the major body of phythons are derived from a singular species that seperated out to form what we see today, so hybridizing may not be so crazy as some like to think.

paul.


----------

